# I'm boycotting NASCAR



## playallnite (Apr 28, 2019)

I love motor racing but I could never "get" NASCAR, now I recently read that in one of their lower series they wouldn't let the driver/car attempt to qualify because his medical marijauna sponsor ship was forbidden.Now I have more reason to ignore it.Fuck the France family,big tobacco, and big alchohol.


----------



## cheemo (Apr 28, 2019)

that was like 2 years ago. alcohol or tobacco aren't allowed to advertise on any racecars either


----------



## playallnite (Apr 28, 2019)

this was medical cannabis which is neither,NASCAR still sucks


----------



## cheemo (Apr 28, 2019)

NASCAR must be aligned with the federal gov't thinking marijuana is a schedule 1 drug along with heroin and LSD. worse than coke, meth, fentanyl, etc....laughable.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2019)

nascar is failing all by itself. the nite race in bristol used to be sold out the day after it ran. now it's half empty and they can't give tix away.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

I watched every race for 20 odd years. Stopped watching when Jeff hung it up. All F1 now. Races every 2nd or 3rd weekend, so it doesn't take over your life. And you don't have to worry about hearing who won {unless you listen to the BBC} if you are time shifting.


----------



## Flatrate (May 4, 2019)

I was a huge NASCAR nut, haven't watched a race in 5-6 years!


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 23, 2019)

Nascar is a bit boring. Its OK to watch occasionally but its not World Superbikes.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2019)

Earnhardt.....fuck yeah.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2019)

playallnite said:


> I love motor racing but I could never "get" NASCAR, now I recently read that in one of their lower series they wouldn't let the driver/car attempt to qualify because his medical marijauna sponsor ship was forbidden.Now I have more reason to ignore it.Fuck the France family,big tobacco, and big alchohol.


Bill France himself outlawed overhead cams back in the late 1960s. I was done after that.

Dumb motherfuckers were still running carburators until 2012.

It's the automotive equivalent of World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Nascar is a bit boring. Its OK to watch occasionally but its not World Superbikes.


Now that's some racing, mate!


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Bill France himself outlawed overhead cams back in the late 1960s. I was done after that.
> 
> Dumb motherfuckers were still running carburators until 2012.
> 
> It's the automotive equivalent of World Wrestling Entertainment.


The drivers are the product that is being sold, not so much the actual racing. Funny thing is F1 is going more in the NASCAR direction as far as getting the drivers out front. They have always been about racing with the best tech available, and the drivers were secondary to the teams.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2019)

NASCAR does suck but I grew up in a racing town when real cars raced. NASCAR just happens to be a part of life a small family thing. Drivers now are are second, third or fourth generation and everything is multi million dollar shit, not a driver and buds building a hot rod and racing most nights all summer. The cars all look alike and have no relationship to available models. Way too inbred and stupid conservative thinking. This year cars can hardly be spun out with all the downforce and spoiler that is like a 10” vertical board and reducing horsepower to less than a lot of factory street cars.

Also, announcers that tow the Company line and carry the good ole boy crap way too far. Also promoting the new hot star like Danica or the Elliott boy.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .
> Also, announcers that tow the Company line and carry the good ole boy crap way too far. Also promoting the new hot star like Danica or the Elliott boy.


If I had kept watching, Chase would have been who I rooted for in Cup.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> NASCAR does suck but I grew up in a racing town when real cars raced. NASCAR just happens to be a part of life a small family thing. Drivers now are are second, third or fourth generation and everything is multi million dollar shit, not a driver and buds building a hot rod and racing most nights all summer. The cars all look alike and have no relationship to available models. Way too inbred and stupid conservative thinking. This year cars can hardly be spun out with all the downforce and spoiler that is like a 10” vertical board and reducing horsepower to less than a lot of factory street cars.
> 
> Also, announcers that tow the Company line and carry the good ole boy crap way too far. Also promoting the new hot star like Danica or the Elliott boy.



Better to have side force than to have cars go airborne and end up in the stands.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Better to have side force than to have cars go airborne and end up in the stands.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It's the automotive equivalent of World Wrestling Entertainment.


i forget what comedian said this about nascar but he said to spice it up a bit and make it more interesting they should let a deer out on the track every so often. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Nascar is a bit boring. Its OK to watch occasionally but its not World Superbikes.


I love the TT racing series from the Isle of Man. those dudes go just as fast on normal roads with stone walls on either side.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> The drivers are the product that is being sold, not so much the actual racing. Funny thing is F1 is going more in the NASCAR direction as far as getting the drivers out front. They have always been about racing with the best tech available, and the drivers were secondary to the teams.


F1 is hard to watch anymore. it's Lewis or Lewis or Lewis that wins every time. Although when i go back to visit the folks in NC this summer, i'm gonna try to get a tour of the Haas facility. they live about 5 minutes from it


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> F1 is hard to watch anymore. it's Lewis or Lewis or Lewis that wins every time. Although when i go back to visit the folks in NC this summer, i'm gonna try to get a tour of the Haas facility. they live about 5 minutes from it


Haas did really good right out of the gate. Rare for new teams to score points at all, and they had both cars in the points in several races the first year. Since then they have had more problems.

What preseason testing told us was this was going to be the season of the prancing ponies. And they were faster the first few races, but found ways to screw it up. The team and the drivers all had major fuckups. Hamilton & Co. finished 1-2 in the first 4 races. Would have been the 5th too is not for tire damage from an unsafe pit release.

I'm a Lewis fan, but I know what it's like to be on the other side of a streak like this. I watched Michael Schumacher win lots of races back in the day.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I love the TT racing series from the Isle of Man. those dudes go just as fast on normal roads with stone walls on either side.


 Still a healthy street series going on. Isle of man is unbelievable. I like sitting down and watching the wrap up of that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Haas did really good right out of the gate. Rare for new teams to score points at all, and they had both cars in the points in several races the first year. Since then they have had more problems.
> 
> What preseason testing told us was this was going to be the season of the prancing ponies. And they were faster the first few races, but found ways to screw it up. The team and the drivers all had major fuckups. Hamilton & Co. finished 1-2 in the first 4 races. Would have been the 5th too is not for tire damage from an unsafe pit release.
> 
> I'm a Lewis fan, but I know what it's like to be on the other side of a streak like this. I watched Michael Schumacher win lots of races back in the day.


it's kinda sad for some of these teams that their goal is to make it into 10th place for a point. for spending as much money as they do to field a team. 

yeah, i started off as a Schumi fan. also Kimi. then added Alonso to the mix. i like Lewis, he's very talented. you have to watch the races in the wet to see who really is the better drivers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Still a healthy street series going on. Isle of man is unbelievable. I like sitting down and watching the wrap up of that.


i like the Aussie V8 supercars too. those are pretty exciting with a fair amount of lead changes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i like the Aussie V8 supercars too. those are pretty exciting with a fair amount of lead changes.


They are quickly losing viewers and fans. Lose of our car industry means it will end up being Camaro Vs Mustang. No Aussie built cars racing. It is a good argy bargy series though and the Bathurst 1000 (1000klms up and down a mountain on a narrow track) is up their with the best racing events in the world.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> it's kinda sad for some of these teams that their goal is to make it into 10th place for a point. for spending as much money as they do to field a team.
> 
> yeah, i started off as a Schumi fan. also Kimi. then added Alonso to the mix. i like Lewis, he's very talented. you have to watch the races in the wet to see who really is the better drivers.


The Iceman is one of a kind for sure. No matter what kind of drama he is in off track, he is always the same at the track.

When Alonso gets a 10th place with the crappy car he is in, it's as good a drive as when he used to win championships. But he pretty much did it to himself. When he changed teams, he turned in his old team for cheating, even though he had used the knowledge while he was there. He is just as dirty as Schumi was. I remember when Lewis was a rookie, and out driving him. The team stacked them in the pits during quali, and he sat for 5-10 seconds after the lights went green to keep Lewis from getting his stop done in time to get around for a hot lap.

Max is going to be a good one. Needs to get some age on him, so he will see the big picture, but he is top 4-5 right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> They are quickly losing viewers and fans. Lose of our car industry means it will end up being Camaro Vs Mustang. No Aussie built cars racing. It is a good argy bargy series though and the Bathurst 1000 (1000klms up and down a mountain on a narrow track) is up their with the best racing events in the world.


so there wont' be anymore Holdens? just the 2 models Chevy vs Ford? that sucks. isnt' the Bathurst race that draws the biggest crowd of all the races? and the longest?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Max is going to be a good one.


agreed.

he's one of the few that i kinda like of the youngsters. i need to pay attention more to LeClerc. he did pretty good at monaco and then dumped it in the wall. and Kubica should be given a gold star from coming back from the wreck in canada. he raced rally cars before he came back to F1. pretty ballsy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> so there wont' be anymore Holdens? just the 2 models Chevy vs Ford? that sucks. isnt' the Bathurst race that draws the biggest crowd of all the races? and the longest?


Yep, Holden has moved off shore and since doing so has lost its market, mainly selling Opals and other rebadged shitty brands.
Fords gone to and is racing the Mustang this year. Camaro is on track next year I belive. Nissan and that race to but it was always about Ford vs Holden. With Ford and Holden both racing two doors against 4 doors i hope they relax the rules and we get two door mercs and other two door makes back or tighten the rules and go back to all 4 doors.

and yep. Big event, people go up weeks before to bury cartons of beer and drugs


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2019)

cool old snippets.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> agreed.
> 
> he's one of the few that i kinda like of the youngsters. i need to pay attention more to LeClerc. he did pretty good at monaco and then dumped it in the wall. and Kubica should be given a gold star from coming back from the wreck in canada. he raced rally cars before he came back to F1. pretty ballsy.


LeClerc looks like the real deal. That race he had won and the car went south on him showed what he was made of. He could have mailed it in, but hung in there with a broken car and was on the podium.But the SNAFU in quali is just the last example of the prancing ponies team fuck ups. Sure he made a mistake on track, and his time was not great. Everyone does that in Monaco. But for the team to sit on his time and him get kicked out in Q1 is just crazy. They were worried about saving a set of tires, and when they got stuck in the back because of it, he went out and destroyed the car. Cost the team a lot more than not having a car in the points.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 1, 2019)

Pole shootout, get an idea of the track layout.


----------



## playallnite (Jul 31, 2019)

I bet Max is being penciled in at Ferrari as S.V. seems like he's on his way out.At the moment Christian Horner is the best strategist in F1,the scuderia needs a new team boss.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

playallnite said:


> I bet Max is being penciled in at Ferrari as S.V. seems like he's on his way out.At the moment Christian Horner is the best strategist in F1,the scuderia needs a new team boss.


Max was fast from the start. He had to learn patience. With a better car, he would be on the podium every race. But him spinning the car is what got him out front.

Seb does make mistakes when the pressure is on. Very rare for Lewis, but he made some last race. I guess his luck evened back out after the last win fell in his lap.

The prancing ponies are fast in a straight line, but lately can't keep the car together long enough to get through Quali. Some really bad strategy calls. F1 still has their back though. That unsafe release should have been a 5 second time penalty.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2019)

Watched the last 3 rounds of the Moto GP. Nice to see some overtaking and riders wanting a win over a place. 7:15 in


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

The Silver Arrows screwed the pouch with strategy today. I'm sure Charles is thinking the same about the leadership of the prancing ponies.


Final

Pos Driver Time Pts
1





S. Vettel
Ferrari·#5
1:58:33.667 25
2





C. Leclerc
Ferrari·#16
+2.641s 18
3





M. Verstappen
Red Bull·#33
+3.821s 15
4





L. Hamilton
Mercedes·#44
+4.608s 12
5





V. Bottas
Mercedes·#77
+6.119s 10


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2019)

Bathurst 1000 is just about to start. Porsche guys are on the mountain atm and then the V8s will roar!
Will the returning Mustangs finally get a win on the mountain? Lets hope not..


----------

